# AnaSCI Major Sponsor: SterileSyringes.com



## Big A (Mar 3, 2006)

SterileSyringes.com

Get all your needles, syringes and sterile injection water here legally without a prescription!

Order by Credit Card, PayPal, Western Union or Moneygram.

Instant shipping, excellent service.

You can mix and match and the more you buy the cheaper it gets.


----------



## SterileSyringes.com (May 29, 2007)

We now stock BD 29g 1/2" 1cc insulin needle/syringe combos, suitable for insulin, HGH, HCG and peptide use.

www.sterilesyringes.com


----------



## K1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Bump, very fast service!!!


----------



## SterileSyringes.com (Nov 4, 2008)

We now have added another 4 products to our range:

18gauge 1.5" needles
25gauge 1.5" needles
27gauge 1/2" needles
10ml syringes

Please check out the shopping carts in the PURCHASE section of our site for pricing.


----------



## matcantar (Feb 9, 2009)

ok I been using a 1'' needle for quad injections....  I wanna do 'em in my glutes now how long does the needle have to be for this??


----------



## Big A (Feb 9, 2009)

matcantar said:


> ok I been using a 1'' needle for quad injections....  I wanna do 'em in my glutes now how long does the needle have to be for this??



Get the 23g 1.25" pins for the glutes.

Read www.howtodoinjections.com for info.


----------



## *FORGE* (Nov 22, 2011)

The only place I get my pins!


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## bullman77 (Jul 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## K1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Always great to deal...Been my go-to-guys for years now!


----------



## Racepicks (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been using Sterile Syringe since 2010.  Never a problem.  Look, the price is not the cheapest you can find when you add shipping but, when you think about sinking 1.25" of cold hard steel into your muscle, you want to be confident you will not be leaving any harmful bacteria behind.  7 years with no issues is enough to convince me that it is worth every cent!


----------



## squatster (Jun 5, 2017)

I also love that you have brand choices. That in my book is huge


----------



## K1 (Jul 1, 2017)

:yeahthat::headbang::yeahthat:


----------

